# Mobile shop address in kolkata......



## anweshkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

hi guys...
iam planning to buy k790i+2gb+hpm70....
i enquired regarding shops in kolkata...i heard like in S H MUMTAZUDDIN,i wil get a mobile for cheap and genuine one...can u tell me the address of this shop....

Thnx in advance....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 17, 2008)

its just opposite of Lalbazaar police station


----------



## anweshkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

First thnx for reply,

actually iam a student in iit kgp....this is my first visit to kolkata....Could u tell me the route from kolkata rail station to lalbazar police station....

Is is true that in S H MUMTAZUDDIN,i wil get a mobile for cheap and genuine one...


----------



## techani (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi u can go to another shop. MobileNxt. Its located in Park Street just after the MUSIC WORLD crossing, on the right hand side. Its prices are one of the lowest in Kolkata if not the lowest. Hope u wont be disappointed. One thing must be mentioned though, i.e, they dont deal in LG sets!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2008)

You can also go to "The Mobile Store" .Its in dalhousie and houeses the best range of mobiles.


----------



## anweshkumar (Sep 26, 2008)

hi guys....
iam coming to kolkata tommorrow(27th)......can any one tell me the price of k790i price in kolkata....i want genuine one ...............does i get genuine one in mobile store ....or mobile nxt

reply fast plzzzzzzz


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Sep 26, 2008)

no idea. sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

^^


----------



## anweshkumar (Sep 26, 2008)

plz   somebodyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

